

Twitter have been surprisingly slow about /N? - scotthtaylor

Any update on this?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;N<p>Still shows that it hasn&#x27;t been returned.
======
jordsmi
They probably won't do anything about it.

Accounts are jacked all the time and they usually don't do anything unless the
person was verified.

------
ianpri
due to the way the account was "handed over" to the attacker, it puts Twitter
in a difficult position - they don't really want to open the floodgates of
having to investigate every single request for intervention due to an alleged
account hijack/ transfer made under duress etc.

